# SAWMAN, When the Beowolf is REALY not enough.



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Came across this and thought I would see if anyone could come up with a use for this weapon/Artillery unit.*


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

wow, i want one,


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

That thing is absolutely insane.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Yeeeeeee Ha !!!*

What a big mofo that is. I have had JDJ(Jack D. Jones) do a couple of things for me in the past. His most famous is probably the 375JDJ in which you neck down a 444Marlin to .375". I have had two of these in the past but do not own one now. 

I had a 14" bull,44Mag Contender bbl re-chambered to 444Marlin back in the early 80's. As a pistol, this was pretty "high test" for the time. His original company is still in business and he has since come up with some very interesting chamberings. (sensible chamberings)

Google SSK Enterprises and take a look around. --- SAWMAN:thumbup:


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

was that johnny damon? absolutely no way I would shoot that thing.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

That would be the ultimate squirrel gun. The only thing that would make that better is if they had shot a cow or something with it...Dead first obviously.....


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

At what point does something cease being a rifle -- and become a cannon?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

feelin' wright said:


> That would be the ultimate squirrel gun. The only thing that would make that better is if they had shot a cow or something with it...Dead first obviously.....[/QUOTE
> 
> *Besides the obvious uselessness of the gun the thing that bothered me was they never showed anything hit by the Volkswagen that thing shoots. If I made something that cool all I would be thinking about is how much S%@t I could destroy. *


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

SAWMAN said:


> What a big mofo that is. I have had JDJ(Jack D. Jones) do a couple of things for me in the past. His most famous is probably the 375JDJ in which you neck down a 444Marlin to .375". I have had two of these in the past but do not own one now.
> 
> I had a 14" bull,44Mag Contender bbl re-chambered to 444Marlin back in the early 80's. As a pistol, this was pretty "high test" for the time. His original company is still in business and he has since come up with some very interesting chamberings. (sensible chamberings)
> 
> Google SSK Enterprises and take a look around. --- SAWMAN:thumbup:


*Something told me you may have heard of the company or guys working there. This gun reminds me of Retinal detachment. I think it would really be cool to know the actual and visual results of the target and see some one shoulder fire it, lol.*


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Da Most*

The very most (the other end of)muzzle energy that I have ever taken on the shoulder was from a 500 A Square at about 8000ft lbs. Did I hear the clip right as to the weapon produces 26,000fpe ?? Damn !!! ---SAWMAN


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

that was a neat video...

one extreme to another...


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Dude That was cool as hell.*


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Most ridiculous gun I have owned was a 10" Thompson Contender I bought in an Alaska Exchange while in the military. No one wanted it as it was only a .357 magnum. 

I got it right, sent the barrel to Blueberry Barrel Works in Utah and had the chamber reamed out to .357 Rem Max. Loaded with Win 296 and a Nosler 150 grain bullet it beat the .30-30 by the book, and made about a 12" muzzle flash in Alaska daylight. 

Pull the trigger and you could feel the pressure wave push the skin back on your face. I had to replace the wood stock with Pachmayr grips as it would cause my fingernail cuticles to bleed after six or seven shots at the range!

Wish I could have taken a Caribou with it! Sold it to another hunter before leaving the island.


----------

